# 2 cylinder, 2 stroke, no flywheel



## ghart3 (Jan 6, 2011)

Jerry Howell's plans.
"1779" - 24 pounder naval cannon
1/10th size


----------



## winklmj (Jan 6, 2011)

Uh Oh...looks like someone has your laptop held captive.


----------

